# Che lingua mi consigliate ...



## Alessandra (29 Luglio 2014)

Vorrei imparare un'altra lingua e a settembre vorrei iscrivermi a un corso...
L'italiano e' la mia lingua madre e l'inglese e' fluente.
Cosa mi consigliereste come terza lingua e le ragioni....
Sono molto indecisa e si accettano consigli, opinioni, esperienze ....


----------



## Nicka (29 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vorrei imparare un'altra lingua e a settembre vorrei iscrivermi a un corso...
> L'italiano e' la mia lingua madre e l'inglese e' fluente.
> Cosa mi consigliereste come terza lingua e le ragioni....
> Sono molto indecisa e si accettano consigli, opinioni, esperienze ....


Cinese.

Ormai i cinesi si stanno insinuando ovunque...ci sono molte attività, hanno moltissime aziende.
Molti italiani vogliono cominciare a portare i propri prodotti in Cina e c'è assolutamente bisogno di persone che sappiano parlarlo.
Sia chiaro, è parecchio difficile...
Mio fratello è stato in Cina due anni per impararlo, ancora oggi fa un po' fatica perchè ha un'impostazione proprio differente dalla nostra lingua, e intendo la lingua occidentale.

Se invece vuoi rimanere su una impostazione simile alla nostra puoi pensare anche allo spagnolo. Anche lo spagnolo è molto usato nel mondo.

Devi capire a cosa ti serve imparare un'altra lingua, in cosa puoi spenderla?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vorrei imparare un'altra lingua e a settembre vorrei iscrivermi a un corso...
> L'italiano e' la mia lingua madre e l'inglese e' fluente.
> Cosa mi consigliereste come terza lingua e le ragioni....
> Sono molto indecisa e si accettano consigli, opinioni, esperienze ....


Il cinese sarebbe l ideale. se vuoi un consiglio.  ma e' difficile (piu facile del giappo cmq, che e' facile solo di pronuncia ma la grammatica e' un casino)
altriemnti lo spagnolo percche lo impari in pochissimo e lo parli in diverse parti del mondo.
altrimenti se non ti piace lo spagnolo, il francese


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2014)

Ciao


indecisa? Riguardo a cosa? Hai già delle lingue in mente e non sai deciderti?


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2014)

L'arabo.
Ammiro chi riesce non solo a imparare facilmente le lingue ma ad acquisire i suoni particolari di certe lingue. Io ho problemi anche per "th":carneval:


----------



## Trinità (29 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vorrei imparare un'altra lingua e a settembre vorrei iscrivermi a un corso...
> L'italiano e' la mia lingua madre e l'inglese e' fluente.
> Cosa mi consigliereste come terza lingua e le ragioni....
> Sono molto indecisa e si accettano consigli, opinioni, esperienze ....


Il Veneto, non si sa mai....


----------



## drusilla (29 Luglio 2014)

Dipende se vuoi un ritorno "pratico" magari lavorativo o sarebbe solo per piacere di studiarla... in questo caso ci sarà una lingua che ti chiama, per la cultura che c'è dietro, per il tuo vissuto...

Invece per la facilità per un italiano di prendere subito il via ti consiglio lo spagnolo :mexican:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cinese.
> 
> Ormai i cinesi si stanno insinuando ovunque...ci sono molte attività, hanno moltissime aziende.
> Molti italiani vogliono cominciare a portare i propri prodotti in Cina e c'è assolutamente bisogno di persone che sappiano parlarlo.
> ...





miss caciotta ha detto:


> Il cinese sarebbe l ideale. se vuoi un consiglio.  ma e' difficile (piu facile del giappo cmq, che e' facile solo di pronuncia ma la grammatica e' un casino)
> altriemnti lo spagnolo percche lo impari in pochissimo e lo parli in diverse parti del mondo.
> altrimenti se non ti piace lo spagnolo, il francese


Si certo..
ma voi avete una vaga idea quanto tempo serve per imparare il cinese? Va che mica deve iscriversi a scuola sta ragazza..Ha una sua vita, un lavoro. 
Ho un caro amico che ha il diploma di cinese. Lo studia da 20 anni. Ogni giorno passa almeno due ore a fare gli ideogrammi. E' stato in Cina per mesi per cercare di migliorarlo e nonostante ciò al mercato gli davano un kg di mele al posto di un etto o robe simili.

Io ti consiglierei spagnolo o tedesco. Lo spagnolo è più facile e ti basta poco per capire e farti capire. Il tedesco è più difficile ed è molto importante anche andare sul posto per migliorarlo.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *L'arabo*.
> Ammiro chi riesce non solo a imparare facilmente le lingue ma ad acquisire i suoni particolari di certe lingue. Io ho problemi anche per "th":carneval:


Eccone un'altra 

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vorrei imparare un'altra lingua e a settembre vorrei iscrivermi a un corso...
> L'italiano e' la mia lingua madre e l'inglese e' fluente.
> Cosa mi consigliereste come terza lingua e le ragioni....
> Sono molto indecisa e si accettano consigli, opinioni, esperienze ....


A fini lavorativi, dopo l'inglese ti direi cinese tedesco o russo...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il Veneto, non si sa mai....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma il Veneto non è una lingua unica sai?
Ci sono diverse linguette a seconda della provincia e paesetti...
Poi ci sono da imparare gli accenti no?

E credimi se vado in polesine, non capisso niente gnanca mi...

Per esempio nel mio dialetto non ci sono le zeta...
Per cui la parola lenzuolo si traduce in nissui...(ma senza doppia ss...)

Se faccio venti km e vado a finire nei primi paesini del veronese...tipo Zimella o Minerbe...
La hanno la zeta...di Lazio...per cui dicono nizui...

Da me imbecille diventa imbesile...da loro imbezile...

Poi non ti dico come parlano nel basso padovano quelli di Vigorovea...
Na scuea de scioe...

Una scodella di cipolle...

Da me è na na scodela de seole...

Poi i trevisani hanno la u...
Come stastu? Cossa gatu magnatu?

Da me è...
Come steto? Cossa gheto magnà?

Poi addirittura nelle colline del mio paese esiste un dialetto strano...con le è...

serine, andavene, magnavene...dormivane...

Poi nel veronese
cielo cil?
 da me è chi xelo quelo?

Per non parlare della incredibile cantilena di Chioggia...

Ancora me capoto pensando al fante Zennaro...

fante zenaro nucleo magazino...comandi...

E come i bolognesi dicono soch...
I ciosoti dicono...Cani i to morti....

E quela volta che è andato con la putana...

Cani i to mooorti la me ga fato vegner suito...

Poi incredibile cosa capita quando il vicentino di città che capisce il dialetto ma non lo sa parlare...si improvvisa...vien fora tutto stonà come se el fosse orso...

Infine incredibile quando chi non sa l'italiano italianizza il dialetto...

Una zia di mia moglie...
Italiano: Vuoi una pesca?
Dialetto: Vuto un persego?
Lingua della zia: Vuoi un persico?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A fini lavorativi, dopo l'inglese ti direi cinese tedesco o *russo*...


Il russo è già più abbordabile. Pare che impararlo non sia particolarmente più complicato di una lingua diversa da quelle latine. Mia cugina che vive in Canada lo parla. Dice che è stato abbastanza facile impararlo. Ma lei è molto portata per le lingue. Parla anche inglese, francese e un po' di spagnolo oltre all'italiano.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il russo è già più abbordabile. Pare che impararlo non sia particolarmente più complicato di una lingua diversa da quelle latine. Mia cugina che vive in Canada lo parla. Dice che è stato abbastanza facile impararlo. Ma lei è molto portata per le lingue. Parla anche inglese, francese e un po' di spagnolo oltre all'italiano.
> 
> Buscopann


Sai
Incredibile come i russi imparino con enorme facilità l'italiano.
A me fanno impressione i figli del mio vicino...
Sono indiani di razza sti bambini, ma sono nati qui, non capiscono l'indiano, non lo sanno parlare...ma parlano dialeto veneto...

E la cosa che mi commuove e che mi ha mostrato la madre di loro, bellissima donna, è che i genitori chiedono ai figli della lingua italiana...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il russo è già più abbordabile. Pare che impararlo non sia particolarmente più complicato di una lingua diversa da quelle latine. Mia cugina che vive in Canada lo parla. Dice che è stato abbastanza facile impararlo. Ma lei è molto portata per le lingue. Parla anche inglese, francese e un po' di spagnolo oltre all'italiano.
> 
> Buscopann


Busco tu capisci quelle lingue laà che parlano in val Resia o su a Tolmezzo?
Sono fichissime...
Mandi...mandi...

Giovedì vengono gli organari da Codroipo...mandi mandi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra
> 
> Buscopann


Conosco una ragazza che l'ha studiato due anni e in Egitto è stata scambiata per Marocchina.
Lo so che ridere perché ricorda la nota "nipote" ma è vero.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Busco tu capisci quelle lingue laà che parlano in val Resia o su a Tolmezzo?
> Sono fichissime...
> Mandi...mandi...
> 
> Giovedì vengono gli organari da Codroipo...mandi mandi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A Resia un dialetto di derivazione russa. Ma c'è una ragione storica. Lì trovarono asilo politico i cosacchi, perseguitati da Stalin e alleati poi dell'Asse durante la Seconda Guerra Mondiale.
A Tolmezzo parlano il friulano (variante carnica).

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conosco una ragazza che l'ha studiato due anni e in Egitto è stata scambiata per Marocchina.
> Lo so che ridere perché ricorda la nota "nipote" ma è vero.


Se per due anni ha fatto solo quello e ha ordinato qualcosa al bar ci posso anche credere. Ma se si tratta di reggere una conversazione...
Anche a me durante l'erasmus a parigi hanno scambiato per marsigliese quando ho detto: " ho già mangiato grazie!" Alla quinta parola si è poi capito benissimo che ero italiano. 
Gli arabi sanno anche mentire molto bene.. 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se per due anni ha fatto solo quello e ha ordinato qualcosa al bar ci posso anche credere. Ma se si tratta di reggere una conversazione...
> Anche a me durante l'erasmus a parigi hanno scambiato per marsigliese quando ho detto: " ho già mangiato grazie!" Alla quinta parola si è poi capito benissimo che ero italiano.
> Gli arabi sanno anche mentire molto bene..
> 
> Buscopann


Regge una conversazione.
Sono stupita anch'io ma non sono in grado di valutare. Io so tre parole.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il russo è già più abbordabile. Pare che impararlo non sia particolarmente più complicato di una lingua diversa da quelle latine. Mia cugina che vive in Canada lo parla. Dice che è stato abbastanza facile impararlo. Ma lei è molto portata per le lingue. Parla anche inglese, francese e un po' di spagnolo oltre all'italiano.
> 
> Buscopann


c'è il problema del diverso alfabeto, ma anche a me hanno detto che non è particolarmente difficile... sicuramente meno del cinese.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma il Veneto non è una lingua unica sai?
> Ci sono diverse linguette a seconda della provincia e paesetti...
> ...


FORZA VICENZA!

http://www.ilgazzettino.it/NORDEST/...g_bang_vicenza_biglietto/notizie/820467.shtml


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2014)

spagnolo o russo


----------



## Trinità (29 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spagnolo o russo


Sì hai ragione, il russo serve di notte........


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Luglio 2014)

In ambito lavorativo serve molto la lingua russa.  
Se invece per diletto va bene tedesco, francese e spagnolo! 

Ma che metodo di apprendimento gradivi?


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vorrei imparare un'altra lingua e a settembre vorrei iscrivermi a un corso...
> L'italiano e' la mia lingua madre e l'inglese e' fluente.
> Cosa mi consigliereste come terza lingua e le ragioni....
> Sono molto indecisa e si accettano consigli, opinioni, esperienze ....


tedesco e russo


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> In ambito lavorativo serve molto la lingua russa.
> Se invece per diletto va bene *tedesco*, francese e spagnolo!
> 
> Ma che metodo di apprendimento gradivi?


Il tedesco apre moltissime porta anche in ambito lavorativo. E' una lingua molto diffusa sia nell'ambito commerciale che in quello turistico

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2014)

Punto primo: il cinese non serve a niente. Si studia il mandarino che non è parlato quasi da nessuno. I cinesi che fanno buisiness con l'occidente parlano inglese.
Punto secondo: il Paese che ha maggiori contatti d'affari con l'Italia è la Francia, seguito a ruota dalla Germania. Quindi per il buisiness, io sceglierei francese o tedesco, sempre se voglio restare in Europa.
Punto terzo: il russo è parlato benissimo da qualsiasi ragazza dell'est sia in Italia per qualsiasi ragione (io ho avuto un'allieva -sto parlando di liceo- ucraina che lo parla fluentemente); quindi è tempo sprecato mettersi a studiarlo, a meno che non si desideri leggere Dostoevskij in originale.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Punto primo: il cinese non serve a niente. Si studia il mandarino che non è parlato quasi da nessuno. I cinesi che fanno buisiness con l'occidente parlano inglese.
> Punto secondo: il Paese che ha maggiori contatti d'affari con l'Italia è la Francia, seguito a ruota dalla Germania. Quindi per il buisiness, io sceglierei francese o tedesco, sempre se voglio restare in Europa.
> Punto terzo: il russo è parlato benissimo da qualsiasi ragazza dell'est sia in Italia per qualsiasi ragione (io ho avuto un'allieva -sto parlando di liceo- ucraina che lo parla fluentemente); quindi è tempo sprecato mettersi a studiarlo, a meno che non si desideri leggere Dostoevskij in originale.


non e' proprio cosi fanta. non e' vero che i cinesi che businessano con l occidente parlano inglese.
e nemmeno quelli che che businessano con noi ad albione parlano inglese, noi per esempio abbiamo persone parlano cinese apposta.
gli unici cinesi che parlano inglese sono quelli che lavorano qui , che si sono trasferiti qui in UK.
per esempio qui c'e' una richiesta altissimissima di chinese speakers, o combo tipo: italiano e cinese, inglese e cinese, italiano e francese.
inotre scordavo, i cinesi hanno in mano (in italia anche e per esempio) un botto di impianti fotovoltaici. io ho due amiche che hanno studiato cinese all uni, una e' anche anadta li un paio di anni, e adesso lavorano a roma per due compagnie differenti di impianti fotovoltaici, ma sono state scelte solo perche parlano italiano inglese e cinese


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tedesco apre moltissime porta anche in ambito lavorativo. E' una lingua molto diffusa sia nell'ambito commerciale che in quello turistico
> 
> Buscopann


Fino a due anni fa si, oggi il turismo sta cambiando. Prevalentemente sono russi, e c'è molto più interesse a far stare bene un ricco russo... in quanto porta molta più ricchezza. Basta farsi un giro in Versilia o Forte dei Marmi... se sai il russo trovi lavoro in 5 minuti. Soprattutto se sei italiana. Io ho visto scartato il mio cv pur sapendo parlare bene italiano, inglese e francese e me la cavo con tedesco e spagnolo. Eppure il russo ha prevalso. Bastava che uno sapesse italiano e russo. Ah e ovviamente inglese. Ma ormai è scontato.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> *Fino a due anni fa si, oggi il turismo sta cambiando. Prevalentemente sono russi, e c'è molto più interesse a far stare bene un ricco russo... in quanto porta molta più ricchezza. Basta farsi un giro in Versilia o Forte dei Marmi... se sai il russo trovi lavoro in 5 minuti. Soprattutto se sei italiana*. Io ho visto scartato il mio cv pur sapendo parlare bene italiano, inglese e francese e me la cavo con tedesco e spagnolo. Eppure il russo ha prevalso. Bastava che uno sapesse italiano e russo. Ah e ovviamente inglese. Ma ormai è scontato.


ma chi te le da queste informazioni a te? il russo in italia non serve a nulla, non lo cerca nessuno e non lo vuole nessuno....
differente e'; se tu hai applicato per un lavoro dove era richesto il russo.....ma ce ne passa eh....


----------



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' proprio cosi fanta. non e' vero che i cinesi che businessano con l occidente parlano inglese.
> e nemmeno quelli che che businessano con noi ad albione parlano inglese, noi per esempio abbiamo persone parlano cinese apposta.
> gli unici cinesi che parlano inglese sono quelli che lavorano qui , che si sono trasferiti qui in UK.
> per esempio qui c'e' una richiesta altissimissima di chinese speakers, o combo tipo: italiano e cinese, inglese e cinese, italiano e francese.
> inotre scordavo, i cinesi hanno in mano (in italia anche e per esempio) un botto di impianti fotovoltaici. io ho due amiche che hanno studiato cinese all uni, una e' anche anadta li un paio di anni, e adesso lavorano a roma per due compagnie differenti di impianti fotovoltaici, ma sono state scelte solo perche parlano italiano inglese e cinese


Ma mi fa solo piacere! Ai nostri studenti potremo dire quindi che il cinese non gli servirà solo per leggere i cartelli stradali a Beijin. Però consentimi: se apro un impianto fotovoltaico in Italia, è facile che sappia due parole due di italiano o almeno di inglese. E che mi porti manovalanza dalla Cina o la trovi cinese sul posto, mica è difficile... Comunque, beh, mi fa piacere conoscere queste cose, davvero.


----------



## drusilla (29 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Punto primo: il cinese non serve a niente. Si studia il mandarino che non è parlato quasi da nessuno. I cinesi che fanno buisiness con l'occidente parlano inglese.
> Punto secondo: il Paese che ha maggiori contatti d'affari con l'Italia è la Francia, seguito a ruota dalla Germania. Quindi per il buisiness, io sceglierei francese o tedesco, sempre se voglio restare in Europa.
> Punto terzo: il russo è parlato benissimo da qualsiasi ragazza dell'est sia in Italia per qualsiasi ragione (io ho avuto un'allieva -sto parlando di liceo- ucraina che lo parla fluentemente); quindi è tempo sprecato mettersi a studiarlo, a meno che non si desideri leggere Dostoevskij in originale.


quoto, e penso che i cinesi di seconda generazione (i figli degli immigranti), che parlano il cinese a casa e l'italiano a scuola, copriranno meglio le necessità di bilinguismo che chi lo impara da adulto per diletto lontano dalla Cina...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> quoto, e penso che i cinesi di seconda generazione (i figli degli immigranti), che parlano il cinese a casa e l'italiano a scuola, copriranno meglio le necessità di bilinguismo che chi lo impara da adulto per diletto lontano dalla Cina...


ma sicuramente ' una lingua difficile ma imparabilissima. tralasciando gli idiomi of course, io sono due anni che lo studio (per diletto e basta, per il francese mi sta sulle palle) e qualcosa la spiccico, e posso scriverlo senza idiomi...
basta applicarsi eh....come in tutte le cose


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

*4 anni, cazzarola, 4 anni. come e' possibile?*

[video=youtube;omuYi2Vhgjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omuYi2Vhgjo[/video]


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vorrei imparare un'altra lingua e a settembre vorrei iscrivermi a un corso...
> L'italiano e' la mia lingua madre e l'inglese e' fluente.
> Cosa mi consigliereste come terza lingua e le ragioni....
> Sono molto indecisa e si accettano consigli, opinioni, esperienze ....


 Russo e cinese.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Luglio 2014)

Dipende tutto da quanto tempo hai da dedicarci.

Chi ha detto che il russo é abbordabile ha detto una grande stronzata. Io ho studiato russo seconda lingua all'uni e i primi due anni passavo tutte le sere a studiare russo e d'estate andavo due mesi in Russia, full immersion. Ero a un buon livello (assolutamente non paragonabile a quello dell'inglese). Gli ultimi due anni ho calato, un po' perché mi era passata la frenesia e l'amore per il russo, un po' perché comunque ero sempre più invasata con l'inglese e d'estate preferivo andare in Inghilterra. La tesi in inglese, quindi dopo l'ultimo esame praticamente l'ho abbandonato. Subito dopo la laurea accettavo qualunque tipo di lavoro e le traduzioni in o dal russo mi portavano via decisamente troppo tempo così pian piano mi sono sempre più specializzata sull'inglese e do svodanija al russo. Adesso riesco ancora a leggerlo e se conosco qualche russo riesco a fare conversazione di base, ma il russo é decisamente una lingua da tenere viva, quindi o ti passi almeno un mese all'anno in Russia e ci dedichi almeno un'oretta al giorno o lo perdi.

Stesso dicasi per lingue come cinese, giapponese, arabo o hindi. Bisogna avere tanto tempo e tanta volontà.

Se si ha poco tempo a disposizione io consiglio di buttarsi sullo spagnolo o il francese.

Io ho studiato francese 3 anni al liceo e poi basta e comunque lo parlo e capisco meglio del russo a cui ho dedicato 4 anni di università e un sacco di tempo extra lezioni


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma chi te le da queste informazioni a te? il russo in italia non serve a nulla, non lo cerca nessuno e non lo vuole nessuno....
> differente e'; se tu hai applicato per un lavoro dove era richesto il russo.....ma ce ne passa eh....


No caciottina ha ragione lei.    per lavori stagionali e anche non stagionali in zone come la Versilia se conosci il russo solo di mance puoi spuntare uno stipendio doppio.

un ingegnere,un chimico o un tecnico informatico che sappia il russo e cerca lavoro presso Eni,Enel o Fincantieri che hanno un tot di contratti con Russia e Kazakhistan può guadagnare quello che vuole o quasi.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> No caciottina ha ragione lei.    per lavori stagionali e anche non stagionali in zone come la Versilia se conosci il russo solo di mance puoi spuntare uno stipendio doppio.
> 
> un ingegnere,un chimico o un tecnico informatico che sappia il russo e cerca lavoro presso Eni,Enel o Fincantieri che hanno un tot di contratti con Russia e Kazakhistan può guadagnare quello che vuole o quasi.


sei sicuro? perche io ho amici che parlano russo (be uno ha i genitori russi), di cui diversi ingegneri chimici (perche sono quasi tutti amici, hanno fatto le cose insieme) e nessuno purtroppo lavora. oh be si, fanno i camerieri. 
e non e' che non trovano a forte dei marmi, non trovano nulla in nessuna prate d italia.
infatti si stanno sposatndo, chi in russia, uno e' tornato da poco da li vista la situazione, altri america perche parlano anche inglese.


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei sicuro? perche io ho amici che parlano russo (be uno ha i genitori russi), di cui diversi ingegneri chimici (perche sono quasi tutti amici, hanno fatto le cose insieme) e nessuno purtroppo lavora. oh be si, fanno i camerieri.
> e non e' che non trovano a forte dei marmi, non trovano nulla in nessuna prate d italia.
> infatti si stanno sposatndo, chi in russia, uno e' tornato da poco da li vista la situazione, altri america perche parlano anche inglese.


io ti riporto testimonianze dirette di chi sta facendo periodi di 1-2-3 anni in Russia e zone limitrofe.

Ma anche restando alla piccola realtà di tradinet,ricodi che anche Daniele si è trasferito in Cina?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ti riporto testimonianze dirette di chi sta facendo periodi di 1-2-3 anni in Russia e zone limitrofe.
> 
> Ma anche restando alla piccola realtà di tradinet,ricodi che anche Daniele si è trasferito in Cina?



si ma lavorare in russia e' un conto. ;avorare in italia conoscendo il russo un altro.
guarda, google, russian speaker job italy. non esce quasi nulla...
se vai a fare il cameriere dici che campi di mance perche parli russo? ah.....boh...ione facevo il doppi facendo gli occhi da bambi ...si fa quel che si puo.

io infatti ho consigliato il cinese.


----------



## Nicka (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si certo..
> ma voi avete una vaga idea quanto tempo serve per imparare il cinese? Va che mica deve iscriversi a scuola sta ragazza..Ha una sua vita, un lavoro.
> Ho un caro amico che ha il diploma di cinese. Lo studia da 20 anni. Ogni giorno passa almeno due ore a fare gli ideogrammi. E' stato in Cina per mesi per cercare di migliorarlo e nonostante ciò al mercato gli davano un kg di mele al posto di un etto o robe simili.
> 
> ...


Ma io non so cosa serve a chi ha posto una domanda chiedendo consigli!
Posso dire quello che vedo e quello che vedo è che il cinese comincia ad essere molto richiesto.
Se una persona vuole e si impegna comincia a imparare...
Erano chiesti consigli ed esperienze. Mio fratello due anni in loco se li è fatti e ho detto anche io che è molto difficile...
Non so cosa se ne faccia di una terza lingua, se serve per svago o per lavoro...
A mio parere è più spendibile nel mercato globale uno spagnolo piuttosto che un tedesco o un francese...poi è ovvio che se la mia azienda ha a che fare solo con la Francia allora a me converrebbe imparare bene il francese, non sia mai che possa iniziare un periodo da trasfertista.
Bisogna capire a cosa serve...perchè se è solo per voler imparare una lingua nuova allora basta farsi un'idea di quella che si sente più vicina e che magari si pensa possa piacere di più!


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma mi fa solo piacere! Ai nostri studenti potremo dire quindi che il cinese non gli servirà solo per leggere i cartelli stradali a Beijin. Però consentimi: se apro un impianto fotovoltaico in Italia, è facile che sappia due parole due di italiano o almeno di inglese. E che mi porti manovalanza dalla Cina o la trovi cinese sul posto, mica è difficile... Comunque, beh, mi fa piacere conoscere queste cose, davvero.


Miss Robiola non ha detto una scemata.
Il cinese è richiesto, più che altro in quelle Aziende che vogliono investire in Cina o che hanno rapporti commerciali con la Cina.
Ovvio che ci dedichi molti dei studi però. Anche perché è una lingua complicatissima, anche solo nella comprensione dello scritto (bisogna imparare circa un migliaio di ideogrammi solo per avere un discreto livello di comprensione della scrittura). Quindi lo studi per parecchi anni e acquisti una sufficiente fluidità solo andando a parlarlo sul posto.
Però hai anche ragione sul fatto che non serva poi a granché per il momento. Le lingue più richieste restano le solite: inglese, spagnolo e tedesco. Il resto è ancora di nicchia. Almeno per ora.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma lavorare in russia e' un conto. ;avorare in italia conoscendo il russo un altro.
> guarda, google, russian speaker job italy. non esce quasi nulla...
> se vai a fare il cameriere dici che campi di mance perche parli russo? ah.....boh...ione facevo il doppi facendo gli occhi da bambi ...si fa quel che si puo.
> 
> io infatti ho consigliato il cinese.


vabbeh Caciotta,ma non esistono solo gli avvisi via Google....c'è chi ancora fa le cose alla vecchia maniera 

tu gli occhi da cerbiatta li facevi con gente italiana o inglese o tedesca suppongo.....


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh Caciotta,ma non esistono solo gli avvisi via Google....c'è chi ancora fa le cose alla vecchia maniera
> 
> tu gli occhi da cerbiatta li facevi con gente italiana o inglese o tedesca suppongo.....


chiunque mi dava la mancia a dire il vero...anche gli zingari se venivano al rtistorante....ma parlo del lontano 2005-2006


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> chiunque mi dava la mancia a dire il vero...anche gli zingari se venivano al rtistorante....ma parlo del lontano 2005-2006


lo zingaro che da la mancia avrei voluto proprio vederlo


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma sicuramente ' una lingua difficile ma imparabilissima. tralasciando gli idiomi of course, *io sono due anni che lo studio *(per diletto e basta, per il francese mi sta sulle palle) *e qualcosa la spiccico, e posso scriverlo senza idiomi...*
> basta applicarsi eh....come in tutte le cose


La studi da due anni e sono sicuro che se vai in Cina ti devono chiamare l'interprete :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La studi da due anni e sono sicuro che se vai in Cina ti devono chiamare l'interprete :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


ma nache se parlo con qualcuno chelo sa 
posso parlarlo bene con me stessa invece


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma nache se parlo con qualcuno chelo sa
> posso parlarlo bene con me stessa invece


Ecco appunto. 
So che è affascinante vantarsi di studiare il cinese. Ma una persona che vuole imparare un terza lingua per diletto forse è meglio che si scelga qualcosa che realmente possa usare nel giro di 2-3 anni. Quindi ricadiamo su spagnolo, tedesco o francese. Il francese però ormai non serve a una minchia (lo so per esperienza diretta e ormai non lo quasi più neppure negli alberghi).
Potrebbe essere fattibile il russo, percò la Clementina che l'ha studiato dice che è difficilissimo pure quello. Mia cugina ha detto il contrario. Quindi potrebbe anche dipendere dalla predisposizione.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo zingaro che da la mancia avrei voluto proprio vederlo


ora ti racconto:
estate 2007. io e la mia amica non avevamo molto da fare se non studiare per la maturita'. poi le fu bocciata.
insomma era sabato pomeriggio. ci annoiavamo a morte a casa mia. 
cosi lei mi fa: senti i tuoi sono partiti tornano domani, anche i miei. andiamo al circeo a casa mia.
io: adesso?
lei: si..asepttami qui sotto, che vado a prendere le chiavi di casa (lei abita dietro l angolo rispetto  acasa mia)
io: si vabbe ma come andiamo?
lei: con walter (SH verde scuro 50)
io: sei pazza, ci vorra una vitaaa...
lei: ma noo. ci mettiamo poco...

insomma partiamo alle 4 del pomeirggio arriviamo li alle 9 (perche per strda ci siamo fermate un paio di volte, precisamente sulla pontina)
giusto il tempo di mangiare al ristornate poi ci dirigiamo verso casa sua:
sull uscio:

oh, apri che c ho sonno
lei: aspe che nn trovo le chiavi
io: cosa?
lei: cazzo le ho scordate
io: mna sei scema???e mo????
lei: non ti preoccupare, chiamo *** , lui iveva sperlonga ma anche casa qui, ci ospita lui.

insomma sto poraccio deve venrici ad apriore casa sua alle 11 di sera solo per farrci stare una notte
e vabbe.
e cosi fu.
la mattina dopo dovevamo svegliarci alle 8 per stare a casa alle 12. i nostri tornavano alle 12.30 eed eravamo d accordo che avrei/avremmo studiato tutto il weekedn

sveglia alle 8 di mattina di domenica: diluvio universale
cazzo. allora ci mettiamo i sacchi neri della spazzatura, asciugamai, lenzuola, tutto quello che quel poraccio poteva darci da casa sua.
e partiamo,.....dopo mezz ora ci fermiamo congelate in un bar sula pontina dove vi era LO ZINGARO al quale abbiamo fatto talmente pena, o meglio gli feci pena , che mi regalo la sua giacca imbottita, con 2 euri dentro!!!!

cmq sono tornata a casa alle 12.25 e sono rimasta nella vasca con acqua bollente fino alle 2


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> So che è affascinante vantarsi di studiare il cinese. Ma una persona che vuole imparare un terza lingua per diletto forse è meglio che si scelga qualcosa che realmente possa usare nel giro di 2-3 anni. Quindi ricadiamo su spagnolo, tedesco o francese. Il francese però ormai non serve a una minchia (lo so per esperienza diretta e ormai non lo quasi più neppure negli alberghi).
> Potrebbe essere fattibile il russo, percò la Clementina che l'ha studiato dice che è difficilissimo pure quello. Mia cugina ha detto il contrario. Quindi potrebbe anche dipendere dalla predisposizione.
> 
> Buscopann


ma guarda che io non mi sono vantata......ho ben scritto che non lo parlo nemmeno con uno italiano che lo parla bene.

cmq ultimamente mi stai smontando un po troppo. che problema c'e'?


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che io non mi sono vantata......ho ben scritto che non lo parlo nemmeno con uno italiano che lo parla bene.
> 
> cmq ultimamente mi stai smontando un po troppo. che problema c'e'?


Ho scritto vantarsi non in riferimento a te. Volevo dire che studiare il tedesco, lo spagnolo o il francese non ha nulla di particolare, mentre studiare il cinese è sicuramente qualcosa di più affascinante. Ma ai fini dell'utilità e delle difficoltà, se metti sul piatto della bilancia le varie cose, le "solite" lingue restano la scelta migliore.Soprattutto se hai un lavoro e quindi relativamente poco tempo per dedicarti allo studio.
Relativamente al resto non mi sono accorto di nulla...Magari scrivi qualche cazzata di troppo, ma capita anche a me. Il Forum è una giostra. Capitano i periodo no :mrgreen:

Buscopann

PS. Mò me corchia.. :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho scritto vantarsi non in riferimento a te. Volevo dire che studiare il tedesco, lo spagnolo o il francese non ha nulla di particolare, mentre studiare il cinese è sicuramente qualcosa di più affascinante. Ma ai fini dell'utilità e delle difficoltà, se metti sul piatto della bilancia le varie cose, le "solite" lingue restano la scelta migliore.Soprattutto se hai un lavoro e quindi relativamente poco tempo per dedicarti allo studio.
> Relativamente al resto non mi sono accorto di nulla...*Magari scrivi qualche cazzata di troppo*, ma capita anche a me. Il Forum è una giostra. Capitano i periodo no :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


rifiuto la provocazione e vado avanti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> So che è affascinante vantarsi di studiare il cinese. Ma una persona che vuole imparare un terza lingua per diletto forse è meglio che si scelga qualcosa che realmente possa usare nel giro di 2-3 anni. Quindi ricadiamo su spagnolo, tedesco o francese. Il francese però ormai non serve a una minchia (lo so per esperienza diretta e ormai non lo quasi più neppure negli alberghi).
> Potrebbe essere fattibile il russo, percò la Clementina che l'ha studiato dice che è difficilissimo pure quello. Mia cugina ha detto il contrario. Quindi potrebbe anche dipendere dalla predisposizione.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma io ero predispositissima! Infatti prendevo voti altissimi agli esami. Ma sfido chiunque a dire che è una lingua facile. La grammatica é completamente diversa dalla nostra. Ci sono sei casi, declinazioni diverse a seconda di genere e numero, il genere non dipende dal genere effettivo dei sostantivi come in inglese, ma ad minchiam, come in italiano, solo che c'è anche il neutro, inoltre desinenze diverse a seconda se aggettivi o sostantivi, e non si tratta di singole lettere, ma proprio di cose diverse. Poi: tantissime eccezioni alle regole. Per ogni azione ci sono due verbi diversi, a seconda dell'aspetto percettivo o imperfettivo. Tutto ciò te lo devi ricordare mentre parli... E sono cazzi... Ce la si può fare, ma bisogna tenersi allenati, tipo leggere, scrivere, conversare, guardare film ecc ecc tutti i santi giorni. Quello che io faccio con l'inglese. Ma con il russo é più difficile... Oppure decidi di dedicarti solo a quello e allora lo fai. Io ormai sono sull'inglese. Credo che se avessi scelto lo spagnolo o il francese adesso sarei fluent in più lingue. Invece so l'inglese bene e poi il francese e il russo così così...


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> rifiuto la provocazione e vado avanti.


拒絕的挑戰和前進



Buscopann


----------



## zanna (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> rifiuto la provocazione e vado avanti.


 e come mai?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> e come mai?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


avevamo detto che dovevo crescere no?
ecco.


----------



## zanna (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> avevamo detto che dovevo crescere no?
> ecco.


Così mi piaci cazzuta e irsuta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Così mi piaci cazzuta e irsuta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


in realta si dice diventare donne 
oops....forse ho detto la cazzata :singleeye::condom:


----------



## zanna (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in realta si dice diventare donne
> oops....forse ho detto la cazzata :singleeye::condom:


inzzzommmmma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> inzzzommmmma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



be dai, almeno ti faccio smiling


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma io ero predispositissima! Infatti prendevo voti altissimi agli esami. Ma sfido chiunque a dire che è una lingua facile. La grammatica é completamente diversa dalla nostra. Ci sono sei casi, declinazioni diverse a seconda di genere e numero, il genere non dipende dal genere effettivo dei sostantivi come in inglese, ma ad minchiam, come in italiano, solo che c'è anche il neutro, inoltre desinenze diverse a seconda se aggettivi o sostantivi, e non si tratta di singole lettere, ma proprio di cose diverse. Poi: tantissime eccezioni alle regole. Per ogni azione ci sono due verbi diversi, a seconda dell'aspetto percettivo o imperfettivo. Tutto ciò te lo devi ricordare mentre parli... E sono cazzi... Ce la si può fare, ma bisogna tenersi allenati, tipo leggere, scrivere, conversare, guardare film ecc ecc tutti i santi giorni. Quello che io faccio con l'inglese. Ma con il russo é più difficile... Oppure decidi di dedicarti solo a quello e allora lo fai. Io ormai sono sull'inglese. Credo che se avessi scelto lo spagnolo o il francese adesso sarei fluent in più lingue. Invece so l'inglese bene e poi il francese e il russo così così...


Mia cugina era autodidatta. E' probabile che si sia dedicata più che altro alla conversazione. tanti errori, ma quello che contava era capire e farsi capire :mrgreen:
Capisco che studiare una lingua all'università sia enormemente più difficile e forse anche poco pratico. 
Ti faccio l'esempio del francese. 5 anni a scuola più vari corsi. Quando arrivo a Parigi mi sembrò di essere sbarcato su di un altro pianeta. Capivo tutto quando si rivolgevano a me, ma quando parlavano tra di loro capivo una sega.
Ho smesso di farmi le menate sulla grammatica. 3-4 tempi verbali sono più che sufficienti. Altro che trapassati e seghe mentali vari che non si usano mai, neppure in italiano. E così l'ho imparato benissimo.
Poi però non l'ho mai usato per lavoro, ma solo per turismo. E quindi ora ho perso moltissimo dopo 15 anni. Che poi anche il francese. Per imparare a capire e farsi capire è una minchiata. Ma se uno lo vuole parlare bene è un casino. Non tanto la grammatica, ma soprattutto la pronuncia.

Buscopann


----------



## zanna (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be dai, almeno ti faccio smiling


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be dai, almeno ti faccio smiling


Vedi di tradurre quello che ho scritto invece! :mrgreen:

Ad ogni modo non c'è nulla Formaggia. Davvero. 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vedi di tradurre quello che ho scritto invece! :mrgreen:
> 
> Ad ogni modo non c'è nulla Formaggia. Davvero.
> 
> Buscopann


ho anche scritto che non ho mai fatto gli idiomi e rispecifico: io lo studio per conto mio a casa, col computer quando ho voglia e tempo, perche spagnolo e inglese gia li parlo, altre lingue non mi interessano. avevo provato col giappo, sono durata 3 giorni. il cinese piano piano, per conto mio me lo faccio.
il corso non lo faccio perche non mi serve questa lingua, lo faccio per diletto, inoltre non avrei ne tempo (visto lavoro 10 ore la giorno) ne pecuniam.

quindi non traduco nada de nada


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

però a che fine, dovrebbe servire il nuovo idioma?
Lavoro, viaggi, piacere, leggere ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> FORZA VICENZA!
> 
> http://www.ilgazzettino.it/NORDEST/...g_bang_vicenza_biglietto/notizie/820467.shtml


Beh sempre meglio di questo...
http://www.ansa.it/campania/notizie...ore_fdad11e7-3f80-4e2f-ad9b-749c95a19758.html


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> [video=youtube;omuYi2Vhgjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omuYi2Vhgjo[/video]


Scommettiamo che non sa leggere la musica?
E non senti che non sa quello che sta facendo?

Che tristezza infinita
Un bambino ammaestrato...come na scimmia.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scommettiamo che non sa leggere la musica?
> E non senti che non sa quello che sta facendo?
> 
> Che tristezza infinita
> Un bambino ammaestrato...come na scimmia.


eh ma come spieghi la musica ad un bambino che avra inziiato a 3 anni a suonare?
che altro puoi fare?
io ho inziiato ginnastica artistica a 3 anni e nemmeno io sapevo quello che facevo, facevo e basta, poi crescendo,....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh ma come spieghi la musica ad un bambino che avra inziiato a 3 anni a suonare?
> che altro puoi fare?
> io ho inziiato ginnastica artistica a 3 anni e nemmeno io sapevo quello che facevo, facevo e basta, poi crescendo,....


Non mi sono spiegato..
Ma tanto è inutile...
Bon vediamo di capirci

Un conto è iniziare ginnastica artistica
Un conto è prenderti e martellarti finchè non sai fare una parte del lago dei cigni.

Questo bambino credimi non sarà MAI un pianista.

Per esempio anche Gould imparò a tre anni...
Ma sotto l'occhio vigile della madre...che appunto dice Gould, mi faceva fare cose adatte alla mia età.

Io che sono del mestiere vedo in questo bambino solo uno che ha memorizzato dei movimenti di braccia e mani...e infatti sbaglia una montagna di note...e i pezzi sono pure riadattati dall'originale...

Mi rendo conto comunque
che chi non è del mestiere resti abbagliato...

Sai a quell'età per me il piano era un giocattolo e mi divertivo a salirci sopra a gatto...
Poi con un ditino riuscivo a ricostruirmi le melodie che mio nonno mi faceva sentire...

Bon io ti dico che qualsiasi bambino se istruito bene alla musica dopo tre o 4 anni di scuola...e non al pestaggio tasti, a 8 anni, sa fare quei due pezzi meglio di sto cinesino...ma tant'è...

E pensa che uno dei drammi di Mozart fu proprio la crescita dei peli in te i coglioni...
Era un bambino prodigio no?

Suo padre fin dalla nascita lo martellò per farne un prodigio.
Mozart a tre anni sapeva scrivere la musica.
A sei componeva.

Ma ben presto si accorse che come fenomeno di corte aveva poco futuro.

Vero suo padre lo strumentalizzò senza capire di aver reso al figlio il migliore dei servigi: CONOSCERE.

Proprio in questi viaggi da bambino, in cui si stessò da morire, Mozart imparò TUTTE le lingue musicali europee...

Il genio di Mozart dipende tanto dalla sua memoria e dal suo essere una spugna.

Per dirtene una, si rischiò l'incidente diplomatico.

Il bimbo, a Roma udì il coro della Cappella Sistina cantare.
Bon lui non sapeva che per le regole del tempo, quel repertorio era riservato e non poteva venir divulgato.

Bon lui tornò a casa e impresse sulla partitura il pezzo, solo dopo averlo ascoltato una volta.

Se vai a vedere il suo catalogo resti tramortita.
Incredibile quanta musica quest'uomo abbia composto in pochi anni.

Poi il padre di Mozart è colpevole di aver fatto scoprire a suo figlio la sua passione no?
IL TEATRO.

Tutta la musica di Mozart è teatro.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh ma come spieghi la musica ad un bambino che avra inziiato a 3 anni a suonare?
> che altro puoi fare?
> io ho inziiato ginnastica artistica a 3 anni e nemmeno io sapevo quello che facevo, facevo e basta, poi crescendo,....


Trovato l'esempio
Mettiamo che io impari a memoria due poesie in cinese.
Non so che cosa significhino le parole, e il contenuto delle poesie

Ma ho imparato a dire cin ciun cian, chiciauncerin, fordaiuvi....

E tu dici

Senti che roba il conte sa perfino recitare una poesia in cinese...

Poi mi fai come si dice in cinese, dammi un bacino?

E io ti rispondo che casso ne so io?
Mica so il cinese...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Trovato l'esempio
> Mettiamo che io impari a memoria due poesie in cinese.
> Non so che cosa significhino le parole, e il contenuto delle poesie
> 
> ...


ah quindi tu dici che sto bambino non sqarebbe in grado di suonare per elisa (che la so farer pure io)?
cmq ho capito qul che vuoi dire sai..


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah quindi tu dici che sto bambino non sqarebbe in grado di suonare per elisa (che la so farer pure io)?
> cmq ho capito qul che vuoi dire sai..


Esattamente
A meno che non ti metti lì e gliela insegni dito per dito.

Se vogliamo avere dei veri bambini prodigi al piano penso a Claudio Arrau, o al nostro Maurizio Pollini....
Quello che Pollini faceva che so a tredici anni è avanti anni luce da quello che ha mostrato sto cinesino...


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma chi te le da queste informazioni a te? il russo in italia non serve a nulla, non lo cerca nessuno e non lo vuole nessuno....
> differente e'; se tu hai applicato per un lavoro dove era richesto il russo.....ma ce ne passa eh....


non me le passa nessuno, le vivo sul campo, essendo che ho sempre cercato lavoro in Italia


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non me le passa nessuno, le vivo sul campo, essendo che ho sempre cercato lavoro in Italia


Essendo che..
Prova a nord. A bolzabo si sta bene. Dicono


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Essendo che..
> Prova a nord. A bolzabo si sta bene. Dicono


Lo so, lì avevo già trovato, al nord trovo molto facilmente nel mio campo (Trento, Venezia, Bolzano, Torino, Milano mi avevano già chiamata, con buoni contratti) ma ora voglio continuare gli studi, per fare ciò che davvero amo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Luglio 2014)

Inutile stare a disquisire fino a quando Alessandra non ci dice per quale scopo vorrebbe imparare questa altra lingua,  quanto tempo vorrebbe/potrebbe dedicarci e quale livello vorrebbe raggiungere. Io ho molti studenti che vengono a dare l'esame orale parlando un inglese sgrammaticatissimo e con una pronuncia improbabile e quando si vedono dare un voto bassino fanno la faccia da cani bastonati, al che propongo "ma magari potrebbe andarsene un po' in Inghilterra per fare pratica... se ne ha la possibilità..." e mi sento rispondere "Veramente ci sono appena stato. Per un anno." E allora che vi devo dire? è vero che il modo migliore per imparare le lingue è vivere nel posto dove si parlano, ma non è sufficiente per parlarlo in maniera corretta. Poi se ci interessa solo saper leggere un quotidiano e capire cosa c'è scritto, fare conversazione del più e del meno, guardare un film e seguire la trama... è un altro discorso. Per non parlare delle interferenze, maledette interferenze. Caciottina, non so assolutamente come sia il tuo inglese e come lo parli o scrivi (immagino bene, visto che vivi e lavori lì da 6 anni) ma tu a volte usi certe espressioni in italiano che non sono esattamente italiane e non te ne accorgi perché ormai vivi lì ed è normale che ci siano queste interferenze. Prima hai scritto "se tu hai applicato per un lavoro". Traduzione pari pari di "if you have applied for a job"... ma in italiano si dice "fare domanda/candidarsi per un lavoro". Non è una critica, assolutamente. Queste sono tutte cose molto affascinanti ed interessanti per me. Io e un mio collega stiamo appunto pensando di fare uno studio su queste interferenze. Anzi, posso usarti come cavia? Visto che mi hanno cassato il paper sugli insulti (e due delle mie cavie non ci sono più, pace all'anima loro)? Però a dire il vero dovrei studiarti molto attentamente, perché non ne ho notate molte di queste interferenze (oggi ci ho fatto caso perché si parlava per l'appunto di lingue straniere).


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Essendo che..
> Prova a nord. A bolzabo si sta bene. Dicono


Ma a Bolzano devi parlare in tedesco sennò ti schifano.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Inutile stare a disquisire fino a quando Alessandra non ci dice per quale scopo vorrebbe imparare questa altra lingua,  quanto tempo vorrebbe/potrebbe dedicarci e quale livello vorrebbe raggiungere. Io ho molti studenti che vengono a dare l'esame orale parlando un inglese sgrammaticatissimo e con una pronuncia improbabile e quando si vedono dare un voto bassino fanno la faccia da cani bastonati, al che propongo "ma magari potrebbe andarsene un po' in Inghilterra per fare pratica... se ne ha la possibilità..." e mi sento rispondere "Veramente ci sono appena stato. Per un anno." E allora che vi devo dire? è vero che il modo migliore per imparare le lingue è vivere nel posto dove si parlano, ma non è sufficiente per parlarlo in maniera corretta. Poi se ci interessa solo saper leggere un quotidiano e capire cosa c'è scritto, fare conversazione del più e del meno, guardare un film e seguire la trama... è un altro discorso. Per non parlare delle interferenze, maledette interferenze. Caciottina, non so assolutamente come sia il tuo inglese e come lo parli o scrivi (immagino bene, visto che vivi e lavori lì da 6 anni) ma tu a volte usi certe espressioni in italiano che non sono esattamente italiane e non te ne accorgi perché ormai vivi lì ed è normale che ci siano queste interferenze. Prima hai scritto "se tu hai applicato per un lavoro". Traduzione pari pari di "if you have applied for a job"... ma in italiano si dice "fare domanda/candidarsi per un lavoro". Non è una critica, assolutamente. Queste sono tutte cose molto affascinanti ed interessanti per me. Io e un mio collega stiamo appunto pensando di fare uno studio su queste interferenze. Anzi, posso usarti come cavia? Visto che mi hanno cassato il paper sugli insulti (e due delle mie cavie non ci sono più, pace all'anima loro)? Però a dire il vero dovrei studiarti molto attentamente, perché non ne ho notate molte di queste interferenze (oggi ci ho fatto caso perché si parlava per l'appunto di lingue straniere).


Ne ha spesso.
Se me ne accorgo perfino io!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne ha spesso.
> Se me ne accorgo perfino io!



Okay Bruni. Allora da oggi ti nomino segnalatrice di interferenze di Caciottina così mi aiuti a costruire il corpus!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Okay Bruni. Allora da oggi ti nomino segnalatrice di interferenze di Caciottina così mi aiuti a costruire il corpus!


:up:


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Inutile stare a disquisire fino a quando Alessandra non ci dice per quale scopo vorrebbe imparare questa altra lingua,  quanto tempo vorrebbe/potrebbe dedicarci e quale livello vorrebbe raggiungere. Io ho molti studenti che vengono a dare l'esame orale parlando un inglese sgrammaticatissimo e con una pronuncia improbabile e quando si vedono dare un voto bassino fanno la faccia da cani bastonati, al che propongo "ma magari potrebbe andarsene un po' in Inghilterra per fare pratica... se ne ha la possibilità..." e mi sento rispondere "Veramente ci sono appena stato. Per un anno." E allora che vi devo dire? è vero che il modo migliore per imparare le lingue è vivere nel posto dove si parlano, ma non è sufficiente per parlarlo in maniera corretta. Poi se ci interessa solo saper leggere un quotidiano e capire cosa c'è scritto, fare conversazione del più e del meno, guardare un film e seguire la trama... è un altro discorso. Per non parlare delle interferenze, maledette interferenze. Caciottina, non so assolutamente come sia il tuo inglese e come lo parli o scrivi (immagino bene, visto che vivi e lavori lì da 6 anni) ma tu a volte usi certe espressioni in italiano che non sono esattamente italiane e non te ne accorgi perché ormai vivi lì ed è normale che ci siano queste interferenze. Prima hai scritto "se tu hai applicato per un lavoro". Traduzione pari pari di "if you have applied for a job"... ma in italiano si dice "fare domanda/candidarsi per un lavoro". Non è una critica, assolutamente. Queste sono tutte cose molto affascinanti ed interessanti per me. Io e un mio collega stiamo appunto pensando di fare uno studio su queste interferenze. Anzi, posso usarti come cavia? Visto che mi hanno cassato il paper sugli insulti (e due delle mie cavie non ci sono più, pace all'anima loro)? Però a dire il vero dovrei studiarti molto attentamente, perché non ne ho notate molte di queste interferenze (oggi ci ho fatto caso perché si parlava per l'appunto di lingue straniere).


arrivare a sapere una lingua con qualche interferenza mi pare già un ottimo risultato


----------



## Alessandra (29 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai
> Incredibile come i russi imparino con enorme facilità l'italiano.
> A me fanno impressione i figli del mio vicino...
> Sono indiani di razza sti bambini, ma sono nati qui, non capiscono l'indiano, non lo sanno parlare...ma parlano dialeto veneto...
> ...



Ciao Conte 
questo e' tipico! Le mie amiche italiane con figli nati qui imparano tantissimo dai  loro pargoli, sia la pronuncia che le new words e il contesto in cui usarle


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrivare a sapere una lingua con qualche interferenza mi pare già un ottimo risultato



Certamente. Non era una critica. Però trovo più interessanti (come oggetto di studio) le interferenze nella propria lingua madre (come nel caso della Caciotta) che non quelle (decisamente più frequenti e giustificabili) nella seconda lingua. Ad esempio, un italiano che dice "hai applicato per quel lavoro" lo trovo più interessante di un inglese che dica la stessa cosa. Non so se mi spiego. Se un inglese dice "sono molto sensitivo" invece di dire "sono molto sensibile" (questa é un'interferenza perché in inglese "sensitive" vuol dire "sensibile") lo trovo più naturale che non il fatto che lo dica una persona di madrelingua italiana che vive in Inghilterra. Cose del genere. Un errore estremamente comune nei miei studenti é dire "changement" per dire "cambiamento", mentre in inglese si dice semplicemente "change", oppure dicono "sensible" per dire "sensibile" mentre "sensible" si riferisce ad una persona "ragionevole, assennata". Ma questo tipo di interferenza é più prevedibile che non quella in senso opposto.


----------



## Alessandra (29 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' proprio cosi fanta. non e' vero che i cinesi che businessano con l occidente parlano inglese.
> e nemmeno quelli che che businessano con noi ad albione parlano inglese, noi per esempio abbiamo persone parlano cinese apposta.
> gli unici cinesi che parlano inglese sono quelli che lavorano qui , che si sono trasferiti qui in UK.
> per esempio qui c'e' una richiesta altissimissima di chinese speakers, o combo tipo: italiano e cinese, inglese e cinese, italiano e francese.
> inotre scordavo, i cinesi hanno in mano (in italia anche e per esempio) un botto di impianti fotovoltaici. io ho due amiche che hanno studiato cinese all uni, una e' anche anadta li un paio di anni, e adesso lavorano a roma per due compagnie differenti di impianti fotovoltaici, ma sono state scelte solo perche parlano italiano inglese e cinese



interessante quello che hai scritto...non ne ero a conoscenza :up:



Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma mi fa solo piacere! Ai nostri studenti potremo dire quindi che il cinese non gli servirà solo per leggere i cartelli stradali a Beijin. Però consentimi: se apro un impianto fotovoltaico in Italia, è facile che sappia due parole due di italiano o almeno di inglese. E che mi porti manovalanza dalla Cina o la trovi cinese sul posto, mica è difficile... Comunque, beh, *mi fa piacere conoscere queste cose, davvero.*


condivido!



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma sicuramente ' una lingua difficile ma imparabilissima. tralasciando gli idiomi of course, *io sono due anni che lo studio (per diletto e basta, per il francese mi sta sulle palle) e qualcosa la spiccico, e posso scriverlo senza idiomi...*
> basta applicarsi eh....come in tutte le cose



Miss, stai facendo un corso? O lo stai studiando da autodidatta? 



miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma lavorare in russia e' un conto. ;avorare in italia conoscendo il russo un altro.
> guarda, google, russian speaker job italy. non esce quasi nulla...
> se vai a fare il cameriere dici che campi di mance perche parli russo? ah.....boh..*.ione facevo il doppi facendo gli occhi da bambi ...si fa quel che si puo.*
> 
> io infatti ho consigliato il cinese.



haahahahah!!! :rotfl::rotfl:
anche io!!!!!:up:


----------



## Alessandra (29 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> indecisa? Riguardo a cosa? Hai già delle lingue in mente e non sai deciderti?
> ...



No, non so decidermi...
le vorrei imparare tutte, tutte a loro modo mi affascinano....

mi piace studiare le lingue e ne vorrei imparare un'altra....se poi la cosa puo' avere anche un ritorno professionale non mi dispiace


----------



## Nicka (29 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Certamente. Non era una critica. Però trovo più interessanti (come oggetto di studio) le interferenze nella propria lingua madre (come nel caso della Caciotta) che non quelle (decisamente più frequenti e giustificabili) nella seconda lingua. Ad esempio, un italiano che dice "hai applicato per quel lavoro" lo trovo più interessante di un inglese che dica la stessa cosa. Non so se mi spiego. Se un inglese dice "sono molto sensitivo" invece di dire "sono molto sensibile" (questa é un'interferenza perché in inglese "sensitive" vuol dire "sensibile") lo trovo più naturale che non il fatto che lo dica una persona di madrelingua italiana che vive in Inghilterra. Cose del genere. Un errore estremamente comune nei miei studenti é dire "changement" per dire "cambiamento", mentre in inglese si dice semplicemente "change", oppure dicono "sensible" per dire "sensibile" mentre "sensible" si riferisce ad una persona "ragionevole, assennata". Ma questo tipo di interferenza é più prevedibile che non quella in senso opposto.


Figata sta cosa! 
Praticamente assimili così bene la seconda lingua che ci sono certe espressioni che non ti vengono più naturali nella tua lingua madre...interessantissimo!
Non c'entra niente, ma a me accade coi dialetti...e davvero è una cosa della quale non ti accorgi mentre stai parlando...


----------



## passante (29 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> No, non so decidermi...
> le vorrei imparare tutte, tutte a loro modo mi affascinano....
> 
> mi piace studiare le lingue e ne vorrei imparare un'altra....se poi la cosa puo' avere anche un ritorno professionale non mi dispiace


e le lingue del nord? tipo svedese, norvegese... io se avessi tempo studierei una di quelle, ma solo perché mi piacciono, non altro. oppure lo spagnolo? olè


----------



## Alessandra (29 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dipende tutto da quanto tempo hai da dedicarci.
> 
> Chi ha detto che il russo é abbordabile ha detto una grande stronzata. Io ho studiato russo seconda lingua all'uni e i primi due anni passavo tutte le sere a studiare russo e d'estate andavo due mesi in Russia, full immersion. Ero a un buon livello (assolutamente non paragonabile a quello dell'inglese). Gli ultimi due anni ho calato, un po' perché mi era passata la frenesia e l'amore per il russo, un po' perché comunque ero sempre più invasata con l'inglese e d'estate preferivo andare in Inghilterra. La tesi in inglese, quindi dopo l'ultimo esame praticamente l'ho abbandonato. Subito dopo la laurea accettavo qualunque tipo di lavoro e le traduzioni in o dal russo mi portavano via decisamente troppo tempo così pian piano mi sono sempre più specializzata sull'inglese e do svodanija al russo. Adesso riesco ancora a leggerlo e se conosco qualche russo riesco a fare conversazione di base, ma il russo é decisamente una lingua da tenere viva, quindi o ti passi almeno un mese all'anno in Russia e ci dedichi almeno un'oretta al giorno o lo perdi.
> 
> ...


Il russo pure mi ispira, ma considerato quello che mi dici e tenendo conto che lo farei solo per diletto e il tempo e' poco...il tuo consiglio mi piace



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non so cosa serve a chi ha posto una domanda chiedendo consigli!
> Posso dire quello che vedo e quello che vedo è che il cinese comincia ad essere molto richiesto.
> Se una persona vuole e si impegna comincia a imparare...
> Erano chiesti consigli ed esperienze. Mio fratello due anni in loco se li è fatti e ho detto anche io che è molto difficile...
> ...



Ciao Nicka!
Non ho necessita' di imparare una terza lingua (poi nella vita...non si sa mai! :mrgreen
lo farei solo per diletto perche' mi piace studiare nuovi idiomi.
Ti fanno capire meglio una cultura...
e' che tutte a loro modo mi affascinano, quindi chiedevo consigli ed esperienze....
ad esempio *Clementine* che ha studiato per anni il russo, ha sconsigliato di sceglierla se e' solo per diletto e non si ha tempo di "tenere viva" la conoscenza...

Se poi puo' servire anche in ambito lavorativo, un giorno, mai dire mai...non mi dispiace...
Ad esempio *Busco* (Busco, lavori nel turismo se non ricordo male quello che ho letto? ) 
dice che il francese ormai non si usa neanche piu'...

Io lavoro in ambito ortopedico...
Non so...forse il tedesco...che sono molto avanzati nelle tecniche e nella ricerca...
ma magari e' un'altra di quelle lingue come il russo che la devi tenere sempre viva...
invece spagnolo e francese vengono piu' facili a noi latini....



perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh Caciotta,ma non esistono solo gli avvisi via Google....c'è chi ancora fa le cose alla vecchia maniera
> 
> tu gli occhi da cerbiatta li facevi con gente italiana o inglese o tedesca suppongo.....


a me gli arabi....ho lavorato da Harrods...mance a go-go :ballo:





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma io ero predispositissima! Infatti prendevo voti altissimi agli esami. Ma sfido chiunque a dire che è una lingua facile. La grammatica é completamente diversa dalla nostra. Ci sono sei casi, declinazioni diverse a seconda di genere e numero, il genere non dipende dal genere effettivo dei sostantivi come in inglese, ma ad minchiam, come in italiano, solo che c'è anche il neutro, inoltre desinenze diverse a seconda se aggettivi o sostantivi, e non si tratta di singole lettere, ma proprio di cose diverse. Poi: tantissime eccezioni alle regole. Per ogni azione ci sono due verbi diversi, a seconda dell'aspetto percettivo o imperfettivo. Tutto ciò te lo devi ricordare mentre parli... E sono cazzi... Ce la si può fare, ma bisogna tenersi allenati, tipo leggere, scrivere, conversare, guardare film ecc ecc tutti i santi giorni. Quello che io faccio con l'inglese. Ma con il russo é più difficile... Oppure decidi di dedicarti solo a quello e allora lo fai. Io ormai sono sull'inglese. *Credo che se avessi scelto lo spagnolo o il francese adesso sarei fluent in più lingue.* Invece so l'inglese bene e poi il francese e il russo così così...



really interesting :up:



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato..
> Ma tanto è inutile...
> Bon vediamo di capirci
> 
> ...


Conte,
interessante...non sapevo di Mozart


----------



## passante (29 Luglio 2014)

che poi il francese lo parlano solo i francesi  se ti vuoi buttare su una lingua di nicchia impara che ne so, l'estone (i ragazzi estoni sono i più belli del mondo, sentiamme' :mrgreen

lo spagnolo mi pare più utile, così a grandi linee.


----------



## Nicka (29 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Nicka!
> Non ho necessita' di imparare una terza lingua (poi nella vita...non si sa mai! :mrgreen
> lo farei solo per diletto perche' mi piace studiare nuovi idiomi.
> Ti fanno capire meglio una cultura...
> ...


Uhhhhhhhh allora se lavori in quell'ambito in effetti il tedesco potrebbe essere un'ottima cosa!
Chiaro è che se è soprattutto per diletto e non solo per lavoro allora scegli quello che senti più vicino, magari cosa ti sembra più musicale per le tue orecchie!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> che poi il francese lo parlano solo i francesi  se ti vuoi buttare su una lingua di nicchia impara che ne so, l'estone (i ragazzi estoni sono i più belli del mondo, sentiamme' :mrgreen
> 
> lo spagnolo mi pare più utile, così a grandi linee.


Approvo lo spagnolo


----------



## passante (29 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Approvo lo spagnolo


anche io, estetica a parte :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> anche io, estetica a parte :mrgreen:


No dai ce ne son di belliiii mucho mucho :mrgreen:


----------



## Alessandra (29 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Inutile stare a disquisire fino a quando Alessandra non ci dice per quale scopo vorrebbe imparare questa altra lingua,  quanto tempo vorrebbe/potrebbe dedicarci e quale livello vorrebbe raggiungere. Io ho molti studenti che vengono a dare l'esame orale parlando un inglese sgrammaticatissimo e con una pronuncia improbabile e quando si vedono dare un voto bassino fanno la faccia da cani bastonati, al che propongo "ma magari potrebbe andarsene un po' in Inghilterra per fare pratica... se ne ha la possibilità..." e mi sento rispondere "Veramente ci sono appena stato. Per un anno." E allora che vi devo dire? è vero che il modo migliore per imparare le lingue è vivere nel posto dove si parlano, ma non è sufficiente per parlarlo in maniera corretta. Poi se ci interessa solo saper leggere un quotidiano e capire cosa c'è scritto, fare conversazione del più e del meno, guardare un film e seguire la trama... è un altro discorso. Per non parlare delle interferenze, maledette interferenze. Caciottina, non so assolutamente come sia il tuo inglese e come lo parli o scrivi (immagino bene, visto che vivi e lavori lì da 6 anni) ma tu a volte usi certe espressioni in italiano che non sono esattamente italiane e non te ne accorgi perché ormai vivi lì ed è normale che ci siano queste interferenze. Prima hai scritto "se tu hai applicato per un lavoro". Traduzione pari pari di "if you have applied for a job"... ma in italiano si dice "fare domanda/candidarsi per un lavoro". Non è una critica, assolutamente. Queste sono tutte cose molto affascinanti ed interessanti per me. Io e un mio collega stiamo appunto pensando di fare uno studio su queste interferenze. Anzi, posso usarti come cavia? Visto che mi hanno cassato il paper sugli insulti (e due delle mie cavie non ci sono più, pace all'anima loro)? Però a dire il vero dovrei studiarti molto attentamente, perché non ne ho notate molte di queste interferenze (oggi ci ho fatto caso perché si parlava per l'appunto di lingue straniere).



Ciao Clem!
studierei una terza lingua per diletto.
Non ho reale necessita' di doverne imparare un'altra, pero' vorrei imparare bene quella che andro' a studiare.
Tenendo conto che non ho molto tempo, magari non avrebbe senso dedicarmi...che ne so...lo dico a caso...al giapponese...dedicarci tanto tempo (rispetto a una lingua europea dove i caratteri dll'alfabeto sono perlomeno gli stessi) per poi parlare male anche quel poco di basic che riuscirei ad apprendere.
Forse lo spagnolo...ma mi sembra troppo "facile", ...oppure e' solo un pregiudizio e chi lo conosce bene (come *Sienne* e *Drusilla*) mi possono dire che ci sono tante differenze con l'italiano...

Il livello che cerco?
quello di conversazione...informale...

qui a Londra, vista la varieta' di stranieri, potrei praticare ogni lingua con madrelingua...

a lavoro stavo imparando un po' di Urdu...tanto per dirti che puoi davvero praticare di tutto qui...
tra l'altro la pronuncia e' facilissima...ma il mio collega e' un locum e settimana prossima ci lascia 
e poi...non so quante altre volte potra' mai capitarmi di parlare in urdu...quindi meglio optare su qualcosa di piu'...utile...per una europea....


per quanto riguarda le interferenze linguistiche...
ti prego! facci un paper!! e' una cosa fighissima!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
Di questa cosa ne avevamo parlato diverse volte io e i miei amici italiani che vivono qui...

gia' dopo pochi mesi qui in Albione avevo postato una roba su fb riguardo l'itanglish utilizzato spontaneamente da noi italiani...
La postai e tutti gli italiani residenti qui aggiunsero tutte le loro frasi in itanglish....molte erano le stesse...gente diversa che non si conosceva che aveva coniato le stesse frasi o gli stessi verbi...
ma oltre all'itanglish...e' vero...uno tende a tradurre dall'inglese all'italiano o a utilizzare quelle parole che vanno bene sia in italiano che in inglese...magari suonando un poco strane in italiano...

Caciottina e' qui da molto piu' tempo rispetto a me e lei e' un ottimo esempio...

pero' ricordo che dopo i primi mesi in uk, tornata in italia dissi:
"a essere onesti, credo che...."
al posto di dire" a essere sinceri...."

poi l'anno scorso la mia amica mi ha corretta perche' stavo raccontando un episodio accadutomi e continuavo a dire che il landlord si voleva prendere vantaggio su di me....la parola "approfittare" non mi sfiorava l'anticamera del cervello...

oppure diverse volte (in italia)ho detto "sono eccitata" provocando qualche sorriso sarcastico...quando intendevo dire che ero thrilled, excited da una situazione...


itanglish:
il mio verbo preferito e' "droppare"...
piace a tutti gli italiani qui, ho notato che e' usatissimo...


ho notato che alcune parole in inglese sono piu' immediate del corrispondente italiano e ti si "attaccano" alla lingua...e li' inizia il mix...
sono immediate perche' corte, di facile pronuncia, usi una parola anziche' due in italiano e poi le usi spesso...
tipo: to drop e' immediato, arrivi a un punto che inizi persino a coniugarlo in italiano.
"busy" e' una parola di cui non posso piu' fare a meno.
corta, dalla pronuncia immediata (per qualsiasi italiano), inizi a usarla fin dalla prima settimana e non te la stacchi piu' dalla lingua...


poi, se lo farai, mandami una copia, please!! questa cosa e' fighissima!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alessandra (29 Luglio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> e le lingue del nord? tipo svedese, norvegese... io se avessi tempo studierei una di quelle, ma solo perché mi piacciono, non altro. oppure lo spagnolo? olè


mah...non mi ispirano tanto...forse perche' gli scandinavi parlano cosi' bene inglese che non ci sara' mai e poi mai bisogno di utilizzarle...nemmeno se vai a lavorare in loco


----------



## Zod (29 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> mah...non mi ispirano tanto...forse perche' gli scandinavi parlano cosi' bene inglese che non ci sara' mai e poi mai bisogno di utilizzarle...nemmeno se vai a lavorare in loco


Secondo me certe lingue se non ti fai delle buone basi entro i 10 anni poi non riuscirai mai a impararle bene. Mi riferisco a tutte le lingue lontane dalla propria. Quindi Arabo, Cinese, Russo, etc... Per cui ritengo più opportuno orientarsi verso lingue più vicine alla propria, in modo da impararle bene. L'Inglese lo conosci già, opterei per il tedesco. La Germania offre sempre buone opportunità di lavoro. Idem Svizzera e Austria. Il Cinese è una battaglia persa, le aziende richiedono sempre lingue fluente, e i Cinesi che sanno l'Italiano costano anche poco.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> questo e' tipico! Le mie amiche italiane con figli nati qui imparano tantissimo dai  loro pargoli, sia la pronuncia che le new words e il contesto in cui usarle


Però proprio stasera mi mostrava, invece di star lì a deprecare l'Italia come sta cercando di andare in Canada, dove dice che la vita sarebbe migliore...e si chiedeva che lingua serva...


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Clem!
> studierei una terza lingua per diletto.
> Non ho reale necessita' di doverne imparare un'altra, pero' vorrei imparare bene quella che andro' a studiare.
> Tenendo conto che non ho molto tempo, magari non avrebbe senso dedicarmi...che ne so...lo dico a caso...al giapponese...dedicarci tanto tempo (rispetto a una lingua europea dove i caratteri dll'alfabeto sono perlomeno gli stessi) per poi parlare male anche quel poco di basic che riuscirei ad apprendere.
> ...


vero! Una delle tante parole che adoro e che rende poco in italiano è anche "addicted" molto usata quando descrivo mie passioni ad amici inglesi, ma in italiano non mi piace 'sto semplice "dipendente"...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Certamente. Non era una critica. Però trovo più interessanti (come oggetto di studio) le interferenze nella propria lingua madre (come nel caso della Caciotta) che non quelle (decisamente più frequenti e giustificabili) nella seconda lingua. Ad esempio, un italiano che dice "hai applicato per quel lavoro" lo trovo più interessante di un inglese che dica la stessa cosa. Non so se mi spiego. Se un inglese dice "sono molto sensitivo" invece di dire "sono molto sensibile" (questa é un'interferenza perché in inglese "sensitive" vuol dire "sensibile") lo trovo più naturale che non il fatto che lo dica una persona di madrelingua italiana che vive in Inghilterra. Cose del genere. Un errore estremamente comune nei miei studenti é dire "changement" per dire "cambiamento", mentre in inglese si dice semplicemente "change", oppure dicono "sensible" per dire "sensibile" mentre "sensible" si riferisce ad una persona "ragionevole, assennata". Ma questo tipo di interferenza é più prevedibile che non quella in senso opposto.


GLi ungheresi sbagliano tutti gli accenti in italiano
Dicono Tulìpani, Kilomètri, 
dicono non per offendèrti...

E dicono UNa pesce...perchè il pesce in ungherese è femminile...

Poi è una lingua idiomatica...
Lampadina in ungherese si dice...Luce a forma di pera...


----------



## disincantata (29 Luglio 2014)

=Zod;1382001]Secondo me certe lingue se non ti fai delle buone basi entro i 10 anni poi non riuscirai mai a impararle bene. Mi riferisco a tutte le lingue lontane dalla propria. Quindi Arabo, Cinese, Russo, etc... Per cui ritengo più opportuno orientarsi verso lingue più vicine alla propria, in modo da impararle bene. L'Inglese lo conosci già, opterei per il tedesco. La Germania offre sempre buone opportunità di lavoro. Idem Svizzera e Austria. Il Cinese è una battaglia persa, le aziende richiedono sempre lingue fluente, e i Cinesi che sanno l'Italiano costano anche poco.[/QUOTE]

Ci sono persone che imparano molto meglio di altre .

Una ragazza che conosco di 22 anni  studia giapponese da tre anni ha appena vinto  una borsa di studio e partirà a breve per il Giappone e, detto dalla sua prof. Universitaria, è quasi più brava di lei e fatica a darle il massimo dei voti xche' a suo parere meriterebbe di più. 

E' sempre stata bravissima  a scuola ed ha sempre vinto borse di studio e concorsi vari....anche il francese lo parla benissimo fin dalle medie. 

nessun aiuto in  famiglia.....tutto da sola. Da anche ripetizioni.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Il russo pure mi ispira, ma considerato quello che mi dici e tenendo conto che lo farei solo per diletto e il tempo e' poco...il tuo consiglio mi piace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poi sempre per le lingue e Mozart...
Mozart era austriaco...
Ma adorava l'italiano
le sue opere con Da ponte sono in italiano...

La lingua più musicale del mondo
In virtù delle vocali...

Pensa che sono andato a Bonn a suonare.
Ivi ho suonato anche Reger, musica da tedesconi.

L'organista di là, una donnina paffuttella, mi disse che suono Reger, all'italiana e non alla tedesca...e mi mostrava proprio come anche nell'eseguire le frasi musicali tendo a mettere delle vocali...musicali...

Le risposi ma infatti sai, il tedesco sembra sentire uno tutto arrabbiato...track...trock....spack...


----------



## Alessandra (30 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> vero! Una delle tante parole che adoro e che rende poco in italiano è anche "addicted" molto usata quando descrivo mie passioni ad amici inglesi, ma in italiano non mi piace 'sto semplice "dipendente"...


vero! 
addicted e' un'altra di quelle che mi si e' attaccata alla lingua...


----------



## Alessandra (30 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi sempre per le lingue e Mozart...
> Mozart era austriaco...
> Ma adorava l'italiano
> le sue opere con Da ponte sono in italiano...
> ...


questa cosa mi affascina...
e' interessante



motivo per cui mi piacciono le lingue...e' cultura, e' modo di pensare, e' modi di essere...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> questa cosa mi affascina...
> e' interessante
> 
> 
> ...


Ma mi pare che ci siano diversi ceppi no?
Per esempio gli ungheresi dicono che la loro lingua è del ceppo euro finnico.
S'incazzano molto se dici loro "slavo". 

Poi pensa al rumeno che ha molto di latino e italiano...

E osserviamo altre cose...
Lingue e territorio.

La penisola iberica.
Lo Spagnolo è diversissimo dal Portoghese.

E pensiamo a quanti dialetti ci sono in Italia, così ricchi di idiomi particolari.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Clem!
> studierei una terza lingua per diletto.
> Non ho reale necessita' di doverne imparare un'altra, pero' vorrei imparare bene quella che andro' a studiare.
> Tenendo conto che non ho molto tempo, magari non avrebbe senso dedicarmi...che ne so...lo dico a caso...al giapponese...dedicarci tanto tempo (rispetto a una lingua europea dove i caratteri dll'alfabeto sono perlomeno gli stessi) per poi parlare male anche quel poco di basic che riuscirei ad apprendere.
> ...


io tornata dall'Erasmus dicevo sempre "alla fine del giorno" per dire "in fin dei conti"...


----------



## Alessandra (30 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io tornata dall'Erasmus dicevo sempre "alla fine del giorno" per dire "in fin dei conti"...


azz...lo dico anch'io...e manco ci pensavo...
lo uso tantissimo in inglese, me l'ha trasmesso un collega che lo dice ogni due per tre...


----------



## Alessandra (30 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi pare che ci siano diversi ceppi no?
> Per esempio gli ungheresi dicono che la loro lingua è del ceppo euro finnico.
> S'incazzano molto se dici loro "slavo".
> 
> ...



il rumeno sembra un dialetto italiano...
il primo mese qui ho lavorato con rumeni e mi stava entrando in testa molto facilmente...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> questa cosa mi affascina...
> e' interessante
> 
> 
> ...


Poi quando ho fatto il DAMS un corso molto simpatico fu quello di etnomusicologia con Roberto Leydi.
Proprio passando in rassegna le melodie e i dialetti si sono viste delle peculiarità specifiche per ogni regione peninsulare eh?

Per cui per esempio la canzone popolare napoletana, è diversissima da quella piemontese...
E ogni regione ha le sue storie...

Esempio la principessa di carini esiste in varie forme solo in certe regioni, come invece la monferrina...è solo piemontese...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> il rumeno sembra un dialetto italiano...
> il primo mese qui ho lavorato con rumeni e mi stava entrando in testa molto facilmente...


Basta mettere le u dappertutto...
Lo spagnolo invece è simile al dialeto veneto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (30 Luglio 2014)

Lo spagnolo mi viene facile.
Il tedesco....avevo iniziato a studiarlo in italia...era mia intenzione trasferirmi in svizzera o in germania, ma forse perche' all'epoca stavo studiando anche l'inglese, facevo un po' di confusione tra l'una e l'altra.

Il francese...non l'ho mai studiato...mai
e' una lingua che sento molto vicina.
Molto probabilmente in una precedente vita ero  francese.
Anni fa, andai a Parigi tre gg, quelle poche parole che avevo imparato me le sognai di notte e feci un sogno dove parlavo francese. 

Qui a Londra ho lavorato con francesi. qualche volta abbiamo fatto nottata insieme...afterhour...e dopo tante ore con loro, a furia di sentirli parlare tra loro, arrivavo al punto che riuscivo a capirli anche senza la loro traduzione...
dicevo" si, si...ho capito...mi manca questa parola...che cosa vuol dire?"
me la traducevano e poi scoprivo che la parola "mancante" per capire il discorso era una parola di slang.

ma....a parte in francia...
quanto serve oggigiorno il francese?
e' quello che mi lascia perplessa....

Busco che lo parla e lo usa...ne da' conferma...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2014)

*Visto nord e sud è DIVERSO e non è razzismo.*

vediamo per esempio, nella tabella che segue, le principali differenze tra la musica popolare dell’Italia meridionale e quella dell’Italia settentrionale. (In essa si fa riferimento agli studi di uno dei più noti etnomusicologi italiani, Roberto Leydi.)

 La musica popolare dell'Italia meridionale 	
 Ha legami con la musica araba e orientale e prevale il modo minore.
 E' ricca di melismi (a ogni sillaba corrispondono cioè molte note).
 Prevale in essa l'esecuzione solistica. 
 Ha generalmente ritmi liberi.
 Non ha quasi mai una forma strofica. 
 L'emissione vocale è acuta, forte, quasi urlata.

La musica popolare dell'Italia settentrionale 
Ha legami con la musica del Nord Europa e prevale il modo maggiore. 
Non è molto ricca di melismi. 
Prevale l'esecuzione corale. 
I ritmi sono spesso fissi. 
Prevale la forma strofica. 
L'emissione vocale è più varia e comunque diversa da quella tipica della canzone popolare del Sud. 


http://www.scuolissima.com/2012/11/musica-popolare-italiana.html


----------



## Alessandra (30 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta mettere le u dappertutto...
> Lo spagnolo invece è simile al dialeto veneto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Dracu...chi se la scorda piu' questa parola


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Lo spagnolo mi viene facile.
> Il tedesco....avevo iniziato a studiarlo in italia...era mia intenzione trasferirmi in svizzera o in germania, ma forse perche' all'epoca stavo studiando anche l'inglese, facevo un po' di confusione tra l'una e l'altra.
> 
> Il francese...non l'ho mai studiato...mai
> ...


Se non hai immediate ragioni lavorative per studiare una lingua piuttosto che un'altra, studia quello che ti affascina.
Anche solo capire come funziona il sistema degli ideogrammi (cinesi o giapponesi) è affascinante, anche se non saprai mai parlare queste lingue tanto distanti da noi.
Se ti piace il francese, fregatene che lo parlano solo loro e un po' d'Africa.
La cultura francese è immensa e poter leggere libri, vedere film, sentire e comprendere canzoni in lingua originale è un piacere per sé.
Studiare è un piacere, se non ti piace quel che studi che piacere è?


----------



## Eliade (30 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vorrei imparare un'altra lingua e a settembre vorrei iscrivermi a un corso...
> L'italiano e' la mia lingua madre e l'inglese e' fluente.
> Cosa mi consigliereste come terza lingua e le ragioni....
> Sono molto indecisa e si accettano consigli, opinioni, esperienze ....


Dipende da cosa ti serve e quanto tempo vuoi dedicare all'apprendimento.
Da napoletana, ovviamente, ti dico che la lingua più semplice è lo spagnolo.
Aumentando la difficoltà troviamo l'inglese il francese e il tedesco.
Lingue orientali come cinese, tailandese e giapponese sono difficili non solo perché si basano su alfabeti diversi, ma hanno anche tipi di scrittura e varianti parlate diverso (almeno il giapponese e il cinese), nonché una grammatica completamente diversa dalla nostra (per es, se non ricordo male, il giapponese non coniuga i verbi, non hanno articoli e la disposizione delle parole è diversa. tipo se vuoi dire "vado in libreria", dovresti dire "libreria andare io"  :unhappy: ). Imparare gli idiomi cinesi e giapponesi, possono esserti utili anche se fai un lavoro di grafico pubblicitario o un altro lavoro creativo. :up:
Lingue slave come il russo, polacco e l'ucraino, pure sono difficili. Non so la grammatica, ma di sicuro si basano su un alfabeto diverso (credo mooolto antico) . La compagna di mio zio è ucraina, e nonostante abbia in comune l'alfabeto di base le risulta difficile capire e parlare il russo. Lei mi ha spiegato che non è stato difficile imparare l'italiano, perché proprio come lingua e grammatica è più facile da imparare.
Poi ci sono le lingue arabe e indiane, non so nulla su queste lingue. Qui sono elencate tutte le tipologie di lingue:
https://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111229012331AAAB0Q6

Se dovessi consigliarti solo in base alla pronuncia, direi decisamente il giapponese: mi fa sbarellare!:up:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> il rumeno sembra un dialetto italiano...
> il primo mese qui ho lavorato con rumeni e mi stava entrando in testa molto facilmente...


Il rumeno infatti è la lingua più simile all'italiano in assoluto. Più ancora del francese. 
Vai sullo spagnolo. Se lo fai per diletto ti divertirai molto a studiarlo vedrai. E non essendo così complicato per raggiungere un buon livello di conversazione ti riempirà di soddisfazioni. 
Se vuoi fare un pò di fatica in più anche il portoghese deve essere una lingua molto bella. Ma è praticamente inutile, a meno che tu non voglia andare in brasile.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non hai immediate ragioni lavorative per studiare una lingua piuttosto che un'altra, studia quello che ti affascina.
> Anche solo capire come funziona il sistema degli ideogrammi (cinesi o giapponesi) è affascinante, anche se non saprai mai parlare queste lingue tanto distanti da noi.
> Se ti piace il francese, fregatene che lo parlano solo loro e un po' d'Africa.
> La cultura francese è immensa e poter leggere libri, vedere film, sentire e comprendere canzoni in lingua originale è un piacere per sé.
> Studiare è un piacere, se non ti piace quel che studi che piacere è?


Per riuscire a capire i film francesi in lingua originale e soprattutto le canzoni serve moltissima pratica. Alla fine dell'erasmus il mio livello di comprensione orale era quasi perfetto. Ma i testi di molte canzoni in francese restavano spesso un mistero (a meno che non avessi la possibilità di leggerli).
Molto difficili anche i film in lingua originale. I francesi, soprattutto al nord, parlano velocissimo e si mangiano spesso le parole. 

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (30 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per riuscire a capire i film francesi in lingua originale e soprattutto le canzoni serve moltissima pratica. Alla fine dell'erasmus il mio livello di comprensione orale era quasi perfetto. Ma i testi di molte canzoni in francese restavano spesso un mistero (a meno che non avessi la possibilità di leggerli).
> Molto difficili anche i film in lingua originale. I francesi, soprattutto al nord, parlano velocissimo e si mangiano spesso le parole.
> 
> Buscopann


Giù al Nord...:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per riuscire a capire i film francesi in lingua originale e soprattutto le canzoni serve moltissima pratica. Alla fine dell'erasmus il mio livello di comprensione orale era quasi perfetto. Ma* i testi di molte canzoni in francese restavano spesso un mistero* (a meno che non avessi la possibilità di leggerli).
> *Molto difficili anche i film in lingua originale*. I francesi, soprattutto al nord, parlano velocissimo e si mangiano spesso le parole.
> 
> Buscopann


Anche De Gregori e Romanzo Criminale o Gomorra non sono comprensibilissimi :carneval:


----------



## Alessandra (30 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa ti serve e quanto tempo vuoi dedicare all'apprendimento.
> Da napoletana, ovviamente, ti dico che la lingua più semplice è lo spagnolo.
> Aumentando la difficoltà troviamo l'inglese il francese e il tedesco.
> Lingue orientali come cinese, tailandese e giapponese sono difficili non solo perché si basano su alfabeti diversi, ma hanno anche tipi di scrittura e varianti parlate diverso (almeno il giapponese e il cinese), nonché una grammatica completamente diversa dalla nostra (per es, se non ricordo male, il giapponese non coniuga i verbi, non hanno articoli e la disposizione delle parole è diversa. tipo se vuoi dire "vado in libreria", dovresti dire "libreria andare io"  :unhappy: ). Imparare gli idiomi cinesi e giapponesi, possono esserti utili anche se fai un lavoro di grafico pubblicitario o un altro lavoro creativo. :up:
> ...


grazie Eliade


----------



## Alessandra (30 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il rumeno infatti è la lingua più simile all'italiano in assoluto. Più ancora del francese.
> Vai sullo spagnolo. Se lo fai per diletto ti divertirai molto a studiarlo vedrai. E non essendo così complicato per raggiungere un buon livello di conversazione ti riempirà di soddisfazioni.
> Se vuoi fare un pò di fatica in più anche il portoghese deve essere una lingua molto bella. Ma è praticamente inutile, a meno che tu non voglia andare in brasile.
> 
> Buscopann



:up:
mi hai convinto!


----------



## Fantastica (31 Luglio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :up:
> mi hai convinto!


Ma attenzione a crederlo "facile"... Non lo è, lo sembra


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2014)

*Friulano...*

Proprio oggi sono stato tutto il giorno in compagnia di due signori da Codroipo.
Il più anziano parlava un italiano particolarissimo con un uso del verbo essere tutto da scoprire..
E senza mai il pronome Ci...


----------



## Buscopann (31 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma attenzione a crederlo "facile"... Non lo è, lo sembra


Direi che tra le lingue che può imparare un italiano è sicuramente tra le 2 o 3 più semplici. Poi dipende dal livello che si vuole raggiungere. Non lo parlo lo spagnolo, però chiunque sia andato in Spagna a fare l'erasmus, partiva senza sapere 'na parola e tornava dopo 9 mesi con 10 o 11 esami in più sul libretto universitario. 

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (1 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Direi che tra le lingue che può imparare un italiano è sicuramente tra le 2 o 3 più semplici. Poi dipende dal livello che si vuole raggiungere. Non lo parlo lo spagnolo, però chiunque sia andato in Spagna a fare l'erasmus, partiva senza sapere 'na parola e tornava dopo 9 mesi con 10 o 11 esami in più sul libretto universitario.
> 
> Buscopann


Eh, ma lo sai tu che razza di esami fanno in Spagna quelli dell'Erasmus? Io sì...  Ma anche c'è chi non passa gli esami   in Italia, in Giurisprudenza, in Odontoiatria, e si iscrive di direttamante là.. ma poi gli studi li apre qua...
Punto secondo: la mia testimonianza viene da una collega docente di lingua francese, magari troppo raffinata, che studia spagnolo da un paio d'anni con madrelingua madrilena. Forse è questione del grado di conoscenza di cui si parla.
C'è una tale ignoranza diffusa in materia linguistica, che tutte le lingue sembrano facili, alla fine. 
Non hai tutti i torti.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Agosto 2014)

Portugheisc......


----------

